# Just married and craving



## dizlwizl (May 1, 2011)

Hello brothers, I had recently gotten married yesterday and was looking for some study information. I hadn't received much since raised because I got married soon after if anuone can help please contact me thanks


----------



## coachn (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations of both your Raising and Marriage.

What Jurisdiction did you get Raised in?


----------



## Beathard (May 1, 2011)

Just married yesterday and already craving? Dude!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations to you on both of your recent achievements!!

Now that you are Raised to the Sublime Degree, there is a ton of great reading material out there available on the internet. I suggest Mackey's Encyclopedia of Freemasonry as a starter, it is possible to find copies for less than $300... I know, I bought mine for $25 at the TMRC Family Day.

Good Luck on both of your journeys!


----------



## JTM (May 1, 2011)

Beathard:62311 said:
			
		

> Just married yesterday and already craving? Dude!



Had to laugh at this.


----------



## MikeMay (May 2, 2011)

Beathard said:


> Just married yesterday and already craving? Dude!



:lol:


----------



## MikeMay (May 2, 2011)

Let me help you this way....

_*If a man has recently married, he must not be sent to war or  have any other duty laid on him. For one year he is to be free to stay  at home and bring happiness to the wife he has married.*_ - Deuteronomy 24:5 (New International Version)

Better keep momma happy or you won't be happy...


----------



## turtle (May 2, 2011)

So very true mike..


----------



## Bill Lins (May 2, 2011)

dizlwizl said:


> I had recently gotten married yesterday and was looking for some study information.


 
Naw- that's just _too_ easy!  :wink:


----------



## dizlwizl (May 19, 2011)

I'm good now I talked yuo a few brothers and got some help.


----------



## choppersteve03 (May 30, 2011)

i have foud more onmasonry here than with by brothers at the lodge. the are alot of good brothers here.


----------



## MikeMay (May 31, 2011)

choppersteve03 said:


> i have foud more onmasonry here than with by brothers at the lodge. the are alot of good brothers here.


 
I belong to a great lodge, with great brothers whom I learn much from...but I agree, this is an excellent site to learn from, and great brothers to interact with!!!


----------



## dizlwizl (Jun 2, 2011)

I know my GM is Bro. William Grey from Dallas. I haven't been able to really participate in any meetings since I live in tyler which is about a 2 hr drive and my new work schedule that has me pinned down now, but qith the little I know now I feel better but I want to be active soon. also he does still have my certifricate and apron, I do believe I need to go get those soon right?


----------



## Beathard (Jun 2, 2011)

You want to get them before they are lost or misplaced, but you can be an active mason without them.  BTW, there are three lodges in Tyler: St. John's, TR Bonner and Tyler.  Have you checked them out?


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 2, 2011)

dizlwizl said:


> I know my GM is Bro. William Grey from Dallas.



:confused1:


----------



## Beathard (Jun 2, 2011)

So is GM wrong or is this another kind of masonry?  T. E. "Gene" Carnes is GM of GLoT. Wilbert M. Curtis is GM of Prince Hall GLoT.


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Jun 3, 2011)

dizlwizl said:
			
		

> I know my GM is Bro. William Grey from Dallas. I haven't been able to really participate in any meetings since I live in tyler which is about a 2 hr drive and my new work schedule that has me pinned down now, but qith the little I know now I feel better but I want to be active soon. also he does still have my certifricate and apron, I do believe I need to go get those soon right?



Hey brother I live in Lindale   (Just north of Tyler Lindale lodge #848 )  we have practice nite every monday @ 630ish (except the 1st monday of the month OES stated meeting) and our stated meeting is the 1st Tuesday @ 7p dinner at 6p.  Come by and visit with us! PM me if need more info!


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Jun 3, 2011)

I think the young Brother meant to say WM..... not GM.


----------



## dizlwizl (Jun 11, 2011)

nope gm the one that brought me in. along with my wm. he is the one that I have the most info for.


----------



## dizlwizl (Jun 11, 2011)

by the way, im not allowed to any of them bc I am black. im not PHA either I am truly AF&AM. so I have nowhere to go except back to ds allas whenever I can. I really dont understand why a black person who is scottish rite fellowship with others of a different color?


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 11, 2011)

dizlwizl said:


> by the way, im not allowed to any of them bc I am black. im not PHA either I am truly AF&AM.


 
*Art. 383. (419). Visitors Excluded: When.*
 A visitor, who is not a member in good standing of a Lodge working under the jurisdiction of the Grand Lodge of Texas, may be excluded on the objection of a member of the Lodge at the discretion of the Worshipful Master. When three members make the objection, such visitor must be excluded.

_Like objection may be made to a member of a Lodge working under the jurisdiction of the Grand Lodge of Texas only if such member is under charges preferred against him._ (emphasis mine)

If you belong to a GLoT Lodge, you cannot legally be excluded from attending any other GLoT Lodge when at labor in your degree. What is the name & number of your parent Lodge?


----------



## Beathard (Jun 11, 2011)

Under 383 you can't be excluded, but the WM can close the lodge and send everyone home if he wants to be an jerk.

Bill, is the exclusion of a mason in good standing cause a charter to be pulled or the WM to be banned or what?


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 11, 2011)

Beathard said:


> Bill, is the exclusion of a mason in good standing cause a charter to be pulled or the WM to be banned or what?



I would think the WM would be reprimanded, at the least. If there were multiple violations, I would expect the WM would be removed from his office. It would have to be egregious, continued misconduct for the Lodge to have its charter suspended, IMHO, but the Grand Master's mileage may vary.

BTW, this thread has become moot. I have learned that the author's Lodge is neither PHA nor GLoT. I advised him to contact the secretary of his Lodge in Dallas & see if there is a Lodge of his obedience in the Tyler area.


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 12, 2011)

Please!  No more.

:lol::lol:

Seriously.  Not sure your state, but here in Texas there is a blue pamphlet given to MMs that list a bibliography that will carry you a very long way.  I'm sure similar readings are available from all jurisdictions.  

Good luck with all the various changes in your life.  Be patient and thoughtful, everything will be yours.


----------



## dizlwizl (May 1, 2013)

I will end this post 2 years after its creation.  I was fooled into thinking that the "lodges"  that I was apart of (first kings/Jeremiah grand lodge)  were real. In my defense I can say that I didn't know that I was being played into being a piggy bank for these irregular lodges. I have since found my place among PHA and will begin my healing soon. I do apologize to the brethren that were trying to help me see the true light, but I was still hoodwinked by these other men into thinking that they were true brothers. I still have everything (apron, ritual and study information) and have been studying on my own for now. I now can calmly say that when my son is born,  he can see that I belong to a true brotherhood. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (May 1, 2013)

dizlwizl said:


> I have since found my place among PHA and will begin my healing soon.



Most excellent news!  Masonry is the world's oldest and largest fraternity.  Once healed and therefore not clandestine you will be able to attend lodge anywhere in the world.  Anyone who has traveled for work can report how good it is to be among the brethren in a strange city.  Anyone who has relocated can report how good it is to have friends in a place you are otherwise a stranger.



> I do apologize to the brethren that were trying to help me see the true light



Any of us seeing a local lodge could have joined it without knowing.  There is nothing to apologize for unless you did it knowingly.  You were a deceived not a deceiver.


----------

